
Mozilla Wants Heads-Up from FBI on Tor Browser Hack - kjstevo
https://theintercept.com/2016/05/12/mozilla-wants-heads-up-from-fbi-on-tor-browser-hack/
======
kjstevo
I do not follow security vulnerabilities very closely, but I have no
recollection of any major security vulnerabilities coming to light from
voluntary law enforcement disclosures. Is this something that EVER happens?

